# My swirls for today



## Traceyann (Apr 25, 2011)

ultra marine Blue with Natures Blush FO from BB






Chromium green with Edens Garden FO from BB






Ultra marine Pink & Chromium green with Yuzu Fo from BB


These were make in my freebie Bunnings mold lol.....Im really happy with their out come


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice Tracey, beautiful colours 

I so wish I had a flat mold to do some swirls in  :wink:


----------



## Araseth (Apr 25, 2011)

Those are beautiful I'd love to be able to do a swirl that well.


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 25, 2011)

Asareth, its really not that hard, just pour at a light trace, then I dot the colour all over then use a skewer or toothpick and swirl away ....


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 25, 2011)

Tracey they look amazing!  I love all your tops and especially the mix of colours for the yuzu.

I've bought the natures blush FO ... but don't have a plan for it yet.


----------



## Scentapy (Apr 25, 2011)

I love the swirls and the colors are fabulous!


----------



## saltydog (Apr 25, 2011)

Traceyann said:
			
		

> Asareth, its really not that hard, just pour at a light trace, then I dot the colour all over then use a skewer or toothpick and swirl away ....



*drooling*
Traceyann, Your swirls are beautiful! 
I always had a question about adding the colorants like that, though; the color doesn't come off in the lather at all? (Newb here)


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice swirls Tracey.  :wink:


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 25, 2011)

Salty do u mean "bleed" or "wear off"....they wont bleed, but will wear off in time as the soap is used , where as if you do a swirl through the whole soap it will last till the soap is finished


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## saltydog (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, I once put too much brown color (I think) in a chocolate mint soap I made, and I also added some cocoa. My lather was brown!
And in another soap (m&p) I tried to do a swirl by adding colorant and swirling it in and I ended up with purple lather! Maybe I used too much?

I understand how it would wear down, being it's superficial, and not all the way through the soap, and I thought 'bleeding' was just a m&p issue? So I'm not too sure what it's called when your lather isn't white but is affected by your colorants? Hope I'm explaining this right...


----------



## TJ (Apr 25, 2011)

Ooooh! Those are nice! I love the 3rd one with the 2 color swirl. Really beautiful soaps!


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 25, 2011)

Super terrific swirls going on there.


----------



## Relle (Apr 25, 2011)

Great swirls Trace, love the third one.

When you say chromium green, is that an oxide ? I've been after that colour and only managed a grass green in an oxide. Never been able to get that bright pink with ultramarine pink either.


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 25, 2011)

Relle its from Essentials, and called Hydrated chromium green oxide USA


----------



## Relle (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Trace, not sure if I'll order from them now as I'd have to get a minimum order of $75 or they charge an extra $8. :shock:


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 26, 2011)

Relle I will most probably be ordering from them in the future, I could ordr it and post it to u , it would still be cheaper than the $8 charge


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Apr 26, 2011)

I love your choice of color and those beautiful swirls.


----------



## ewenique (Apr 26, 2011)

Pretty, pretty swirls of color!


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Apr 26, 2011)

That 2 color swirl on the Yuzu is tdf, so vibrant, but...

what's a Bunnings mold?


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 26, 2011)

Midnight Rowan, it made of free corflute ( coroplast if u are in the USA ) from a hardware store called Bunnings .


----------



## Relle (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for that Trace, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## cthylla (Apr 29, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## dcornett (Apr 29, 2011)

Love your swirls...


----------

